

IPv4 to IPv6 transition - optimistic plans & what is unfortunately happening now - liotier
http://www.potaroo.net/ispcol/2012-08/EndPt2.html

======
nodata
unfortunately tl;dr (which funnily enough is the reason why the ipv6
transition is going so slowly)

